# [Retro-Test] Colonization



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Vom September 1995, unveröffentlicht, nur verkürzt erschienen der der Nullnummer von PC Action. Autor: Thilo Bayer


*Schöne Neue Welt*

*Colonization*

  Seit Civilization 1991 neue Maßstäbe im Strategiegenre setzte, haben sich viele Spiele mehr oder weniger erfolgreich darum bemüht, es mit Sid Meiers Meisterwerk aufzunehmen. Der Altmeister selbst schlägt nun mit Colonization zurück: anstatt die ganze Welt zu erobern, geht es hier lediglich um die Besiedlung Amerikas.

  Als Christoph Columbus 1492 (unwissentlich) Amerika entdeckte, konnte er wohl kaum ahnen, welche Folgen sich daraus für die Menscheit ergeben würden. Mit der Entdeckung der Neuen Welt nahm eines der bedeutsamsten Kapitel der Weltgeschichte seinen Anfang, und nicht immer verlief die Besiedlung Amerikas so romantisch, wie es in diversen Wildwest-Pionier-Filmen geschildert wird. Doch gerade diese Problematik liefert den Stoff für eines der spannendsten Strategiespiele, die in der letzten Zeit auf den Markt gekommen sind. Kein Geringerer als der Altmeister Sid Meier hat es sich zum Ziel gemacht, Computer-Fans die Entdeckung und Besiedlung Amerikas spielerisch zu vermitteln. Colonization knüpft dabei ganz bewußt an grundlegende Features von Civilization an und ist für Kenner des Klassikers vom Spielprinzip her relativ schnell zu durchschauen.

*Sesam, öffne Dich!*
  Die Box von Colonization erweist sich glücklicherweise nicht als Mogelpackung. Neben drei Installationsdisketten wartet ein Monsterhandbuch mit weit über 100 Seiten sowie zwei Hilfskarten mit den Bedeutungen der Spielsysmbole auf den Käufer des Spiels. Das Handbuch geht sehr ausführlich auf einzelne Aspekte des Spiels ein, gewinnt jedoch keinen Übersichtlichkeitspreis und ist im Umgang mit der deutschen Sprache mitunter etwas unbeholfen. Sehr schön und nützlich sind die Hilfskarten, die alle Gebäude, Berufsgruppen und Geländeeigenschaften präsentieren - lästiges Blättern in der Handbuch-Schwarte gehören damit der Vergangenheit an.


  Die Hardware-Voraussetzungen sind für heutige Maßstäbe geradezu spartanisch gehalten, so daß Colonization auch für Besitzer langsamerer PCs durchaus interessant ist. Die VGA-Auflösung sorgt dabei lediglich für eine zweckmäßige, zuweilen etwas karge graphische Gestaltung. Besitzer von Roland- oder General-Midi-Karten dürfen sich hingegen über höchst gelungene musikalische Darbietungen freuen, die auf einen Fundus von amerikanischen Volksliedern zurückgreifen. Die Steuerung von Colonization sollte durch eine Kombination von Maus und Tastatatur erfolgen, da manche Standard-Aktionen über Hotkeys wesentlich schneller auszuführen sind.

*Reichhaltige Spieloptionen*
  Nach Start des Programms stehen grundsätzlich drei Spiel-Varianten zur Auswahl, die Einfluß auf die zu entdeckende Spielwelt haben. Zuerst einmal wird sicherlich das historische Amerika interessant sein, später kann man jedoch auch eine zufällig generierte Welt besiedeln. Hierzu gibt man dem Computer Landmasse, geographische Eigenheiten, Temperatur und Klima an - schon zimmert dieser eine neue Spielwelt zusammen. Im nächsten Schritt legt man den Schwierigkeitsgrad fest (profaner Entdecker oder lieber gleich Vizekönig?) und widmet sich dann der Auswahl der Nationalität (im Sortiment sind Engländer, Franzosen, Spanier und Holländer). Letztere Aktion sollte gut bedacht werden, da sie einen gewissen Einfluß auf die Spieltaktik hat. Es zeugt beispielsweise von wenig Hirnschmalz, mit den Franzosen auf Plünderungstournee bei den Indianern zu gehen, da diese im diplomatischen Umgang mit den Ureinwohnern besondere Fähigkeiten besitzen. Schnell noch einen originellen Namen überlegt - und ehe man sich versieht, sitzt man in einer Nußschale von Boot und steht kurz davor, als Entdecker Amerikas in die (Computer-)Geschichte einzugehen.
  Der zeitliche Rahmen von Colonization bewegt sich zwischen 1500 und 1800; kann die Unabhängigkeitserklärung vor dem Jahre 1800 proklamiert werden, erhält der Entdecker eine Nachspielzeit von 50 Jahren. Idealerweise endet der durch die Erklärung ausgelöste Unabhängigkeitskrieg siegreich für den Spieler - was jedoch angesichts der königlichen Truppen nicht ganz einfach ist. Von der ersten Kolonie bis zum gutgehenden Handelsimperium ist es jedenfalls ein weiter und entbehrungsreicher Weg, da man schließlich nicht allein auf dem Kontinent werkelt.

*Erste Schritte*
  Mit den beiden zur Verfügung stehenden Spielfiguren macht man sich an den Aufbau der ersten Stadt, wobei zu Beginn die Nahrungsversorgung im Vordergrund der Siedlungsaktivitäten stehen sollte. Es ist dabei zweckmäßig, auf ausreichend Wald in den angrenzenden Feldern zu achten, da Holz für den weiteren Ausbau der Kolonie von elementarer Bedeutung ist. Spezial-Ressourcen im Einzugsbereich der Stadt sorgen außerdem für einen netten Produktionsbonus. Während also erste Nahrungs- und Holzvorräte gehortet werden, schippert die alte Karavelle wieder nach Europa und läuft in den Heimathafen ein. Hier werden alle Rekrutierungsvorgänge und Handelsaktivitäten mit der Alten Welt geregelt - und hier kassiert unser werter König auch die im Spielablauf steigenden Steuern, wenn die mühsam fabrizierten Handelswaren aus Übersee verkauft werden. Sobald sich Ausreisewillige im Hafen einfinden, wird man vom Computer darüber informiert. Das nötige Kleingeld vorausgesetzt, kann man dem Emigranten-Drang auch etwas nachhelfen und auf diese Weise neue Opfer für die eigenen Expansionsgelüste anwerben - außerdem sorgt die Produktion von Kreuzen durch Kirchenbauten und Predigereinsätze für beschleunigten Siedlernachschub.

*Aufbau West*
  Die ersten Spieljahrzehnte dienen städtebaulichen Maßnahmen, der Produktion von Handelsgütern und dem Erkunden der umliegenden Landschaften. Dabei trifft man zwangsläufig auf die amerikanischen Ureinwohner, die sich abhängig vom eigenen Verhalten mehr oder weniger dankbar zeigen. Ein Konfrontationskurs kann die eigene Kasse klingeln lassen, provoziert aber Gegenangriffe und bringt in der Punkteabrechnung eventuell Abzüge ein. Verlegt man das Verhältnis zu den Indianern auf die Handels- und Missionarsschiene, kann man ein Handelsnetz ohne lästige Überfahrten oder die königliche Steuerschraube aufziehen und nebenbei konvertierte Indianer als Siedler einsetzen. Die kluge Wahl von Gründervätern für die amerikanische Regierung sorgt für entsprechende Vorteile in Handels-, Militär-, Politik-, Erkundungs- und Religionsbelangen.
  Für den gezielten Ausbau der Kolonie stehen eine große Anzahl Gebäude zur Verfügung, die abhängig von der Bevölkerungszahl auch erweitert werden können. Dazu weist man einem Siedler den Beruf des Schreiners zu und läßt einen anderen Siedler das nötige Kleinholz hacken; größere Gebäude erfordern auch eine bestimmte Anzahl von Werkzeugen, die ein Schmied aus Erzen erstellt. Der Einsatz von Spezialisten erhöht dabei die Rohstoffgewinnung und die Produktion von Handelsgütern, weshalb diese nicht für einfache Arbeiten eingesetzt werden sollten. Mit den Jahren werden weitere Kolonien gegründet und auf diese Weise möglichst unterschiedliche Güter hergestellt, die gewinnbringend verscherbelt werden können. Mit dem verdienten Geld werden vermehrt Soldaten und Schiffe gekauft, da eine expansive Kolonialisierungspolitik zu Spannungen mit den übrigen europäischen Staaten führt. Außerdem steht nach der Unabhängigkeitserklärung noch der Kampf gegen die erfahrenen königlichen Truppen bevor. Voraussetzung dafür ist die Einstellung der eigenen Spielfiguren zu den Freiheitsbestrebungen (was mit der Produktion von Freiheitsglocken gesteuert wird): sind mehr als 50% für die Unabhängigkeit der Kolonien, kann die Revolution den Gang der Geschichte antreten.

*Das Finale*
  Was das Handbuch nicht hergibt, erfährt der Spieler online mittels der Colonipädie. Hier werden alle Gebäude- und Berufs-Einheiten ausführlich dargestellt, und auch die Geländebeschreibungen mit zugehöriger Ressourcenanalyse sind auf Wunsch abrufbar. Um im mitunter etwas unübersichtlichen Spielegeschehen noch den Überblick zu behalten, kann man die Hilfe von Beratern in Anspruch nehmen. Auf diese Weise erhält man zum Beispiel Informationen über die aktuellen Preise im Heimathafen, die Beziehungen zu den übrigen Großmächten und die Stimmung bei den Indianerstämmen.


  Colonization richtet sich an alle Freunde gepflegter Strategiekost und beschränkt sich nicht nur auf Spieleprofis. Die leicht erlernbare Benutzerführung und der einstellbare Schwierigkeitsgrad erlauben es auch dem Einsteiger, schnell in das Spielgeschehen einzugreifen. Civilization-Veteranen können auf alle Fälle bedenkenlos ihr Geld investieren.

Bewertungskasten   
  - VGA
  - Roland / General Midi
  - Mindestens: 386 SX, 1 MB RAM
  - Empfohlen: 386 DX (33 Mhz), 4 MB RAM
  - Multiplayer: in Vorbereitung
  - Handbuch: 130 Seiten + technisches Begleitheft
  - Sprache: deutsch
  - Kopierschutz: keiner
  - Komponenten: 35 % Aufbau, 30 % Taktik, 35 % Wirtschaft

*Extrakasten 1 (Das Microprose-Sortiment)*

  Betrachtet man das Microprose-Programm der letzten Jahre, so fällt der kritische Blick auf drei weitere Titel, die ein ähnliches Spielprinzip wie Colonization aufweisen. Der Klassiker unter den Strategie-Spielen ist Civilization, das nicht nur durch die Namensgebung, sondern auch durch das Gameplay gravierende Ähnlichkeiten mit dem Testkandidaten besitzt. Während Civilization jedoch großen Wert auf Forschungsaktivitäten und daraus resultierende Erfindungen legt, stehen bei Colonization ausgeklügelte Handelsmöglichkeiten und das detaillierte Berufesystem im Vordergrund. Master of Orion verlegt das civilization-kompatible Geschehen kurzerhand in den Weltraum und erlaubt das Besiedeln von Planeten und den Bau ausgefallener Raumschiffe. Master of  Magic richtet sich schließlich an Fantasy-Freaks mit mehr oder weniger latentem Hang zur Zauberspruch-Entwicklung und komplexen Pixel-Kloppereien.

*Extrakasten 2 (Bug-Report)*

  Colonization macht leider keine Ausnahme, was die gegenwärtige Patchpolitik der Firmen angeht: während Käufer des Originals Version 3.0 bestaunen (incl. offiziellem Cheat-Menü und Karten-Editor), darf sich unsereins noch mit Programm-Bugs vergnügen. Hier nur eine kleine Auswahl: boykottieren Sie die Steuerpolitik des Königs, versagt die Maus beim Ausladen der Waren zwar ihren Dienst - ein Griff zur Tastatur bringt jedoch den gewünschten Erfolg. Ein Graphik-Bug im Spiel verhilft den Bildschirmtexten zu mehr Schriftgröße - Weitsichtige werden dankbar sein, auch wenn das Spiel danach schon einmal abstürzt. Und schließlich sackt der Steuersatz mitten im Spiel ins Bodenlose - um dann mit großen Schritten wieder anzusteigen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (19. September 2007)

Die Systemanforderungen sind der Hammer


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. September 2007)

Bei "VGA-Auflösungen" und "General Midi/Roland" schnalzt so manche Zunge


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2007)

man beachte auch die negative einstellung zum dicken handbuch und eine wie lange beschreibung das spielkonzept erfordert...

heute wär man froh, wenn das handbuch so lang die beschreibung von damals wäre und das spielprinzip mehr als einen halbsatz füllen könnte.


----------



## Marbus16 (20. September 2007)

Hehe, ich les da "Neben 3 Installations-CD's" *augenreib* "da steht ja DISKETTEN!"


----------



## winhistory (20. September 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> man beachte auch die negative einstellung zum dicken handbuch und eine wie lange beschreibung das spielkonzept erfordert...
> 
> heute wär man froh, wenn das handbuch so lang die beschreibung von damals wäre und das spielprinzip mehr als einen halbsatz füllen könnte.


 
Ehrlich gesagt, das war ne schwarte. Kein Mensch kauft sich nen Spiel. um dann 2 wochen das Handbuch zu lesen. Ich bevorzuge da auch lieber Online(also im Spiel)-Tipps, oder gute Tutorials. 

Persönlich hat mich Colonization damals nicht angesprochen, war mir alles zu kleinteilig, hab lieber Civ gespielt. Mein Kumpel war aber begeistert. Der hat das ohne ende immer gespielt. verstanden hab ich es nie...


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (20. September 2007)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> man beachte auch die negative einstellung zum dicken handbuch und eine wie lange beschreibung das spielkonzept erfordert...
> 
> heute wär man froh, wenn das handbuch so lang die beschreibung von damals wäre und das spielprinzip mehr als einen halbsatz füllen könnte.



Da siehst Du mal, wie sich das Spieldesign geändert hat seit 1995. Heute kriegt man nicht mal mehr ein Faltblatt.


----------



## Hardware-Guru (20. September 2007)

Also General-Midi is so ne Sache. Ich hatte eine gegen einen Soundblaster 2.0 getauscht und war enttäuscht. Mein geliebtes X-Wing wollte nicht so recht und Indycar Racing von Papyrus hörte sich schlimm an. Naja, alles noch besser wie interner PC-Speaker - der war echt grausam, aber es gab ja nix anderes. Wie ich meinen ersten Soundblaster (glaub Weihnachten '93 oder '94) eingebaut hab war das ne Offenbarung. Zu den Zeiten hatte IT noch was mystisches. Weit weg von Plug-n-Play musste man autoexec.bat und config.sys operieren, damit das Ding gelärmt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. September 2007)

damals konnte man wenigstens noch autoexec.bat und config.sys editieren, heute steht man vor dem problem, dass irgendwer directsound abgeschafft hat...


----------



## maxwell (27. September 2007)

man waren das Zeiten! als wir das game noch gehackt haben damit man zuweit (rundenbasiert hintereinander) spielen konnte 

diesen trick weiss ich heute noch 

btw: http://www.freecol.org/


----------



## jetztaber (28. September 2007)

Ein 386SX 16 war mein erster (eigener) Computer. Mit 1 MB Arbeitsspeicher. Ich hab dann irgendwann mal einen Sack dieser Käfer gekauft und auf eine sündteure Zusatzplatine in Sockel gesteckt um 8MB Speicher zu haben. Das waren Zeiten...

Betriebssystem MSDOS 3.3 und 4.01...


----------



## rob21 (4. Oktober 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Da siehst Du mal, wie sich das Spieldesign geändert hat seit 1995. Heute kriegt man nicht mal mehr ein Faltblatt.



Ein PDF auf der DVD ist immer häufiger...herrlich unpraktisch.


----------



## riedochs (4. Oktober 2007)

Das letzte Spiel mit großem Faltposter und dicken Handbüchern war Alpha Centauri


----------

